# Problème Airplay



## Jozofa (9 Juin 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors voilà le soucis, j'ai un Ipad air et je ne parviens pas à utiliser la fonction airplay, la recopie vidéo oui, mais pas airplay, le message est : "une erreur lors du téléchargement de ce contenu ...."

Ce qui est encore plus étrange, c'est que l'ipad mini de ma fille, lui ne pose pas de problème et on est sur la même version ios 7.1.1

Quelqu'un à une idée ?

Merci.


----------



## Tuncurry (9 Juin 2014)

Jozofa a dit:


> Quelqu'un à une idée ?
> 
> Merci.



Si la recopie video fonctionne, c'est que Airplay aussi. Que cherche tu a regarder et sur quoi (TV ?)
Une piste : les contenus que tu regardes ne sont pas compatibles Airplay et/u ont été bloqués.


----------



## Jozofa (9 Juin 2014)

Ben non justement !

Exemple : vidéo de Norman sur Youtube, tu lances la vidéo, tu cliques sur AirPlay et la tu as la vidéo sur ta Tv par l'Apple Tv. 


Sur l'iPad mini, cela fonctionne en tout cas, chez moi, erreur de téléchargement du contenu, veuillez essayer plus tard.


Si par contre, je fais recopie vidéo, la ok mais du coup pas de plein écran.


Tu vois une autre piste ? 


Merci


----------



## Tuncurry (10 Juin 2014)

Jozofa a dit:


> Tu vois une autre piste ?
> i



Oui, on dirait que tu es sur Free. Normal donc, ca marche une fois sur 2, lors des mises a jour. Passe sur dailymotion...


----------

